# got to hunt now



## swamper (Mar 4, 2010)

Well I got a call then the 22-250 then the camo then theseat ,shells, the shot gun now just a few dogs .What else could a guy need


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

4 Yotes sitting right in front of you at 25yds.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Decoy Dog! Of course you wouldn't need one if they were sitting 25yds off.


----------

